# Brakes?



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it worth changing the stock brakes out that came on my CAAD 8 105 with the 105 ones?

What is the main difference?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Probably not, but the Tektro brake pads are crap. I would definitely replace them.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thanks, are there certain pads that you would suggest and ones to stay away from?


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

get some shimano or swisstop pads


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Shimano pads are effective and fairly cheap... They get my vote


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thanks, these brakes (just the pads i think) that are on my bike now suck! It takes so long to slow down.....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, just the pads.

I like the Kool Stops.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

tihsepa said:


> Yah, just the pads.
> 
> I like the Kool Stops.


I agree the Kool Stops are good too.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

So these?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

And how do i could i find that out?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> So these?


As long as they fit your holders those are them.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> And how do i could i find that out?


You have Tektro brakes with replaceable cartridges?

If so, and those state that they fir Shimano holders. You are in business.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Be sure to update.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

When i get them ill be sure to let you know my opinions on them.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> So these?


Yep, KoolStop Salmon FTW!


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

You won't be so quick to pull the lever fast anymore.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Whats the difference in these and the salmon ones?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> Whats the difference in these and the salmon ones?


I'm not familiar with those, but my initial quick research indicates those are KoolStop Continentals. They look to be aimed more downmarket, read lower performance.

Get the KoolStop Salmon! They're a proven quality stopper, wet or dry!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> Ok thanks!


No problem, and the other bonus with Salmon is that red is faster! Everybody knows that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol yeah, thats why i got a bike with red!

Im gonna check with my LBS tomorrow to see if they have them in stock or how long it will take to get them. If its gonna take a while ill just order online.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

i gotta look into those koolstops..... hahahah! but I'm hesitant to change stuff up since i generally like how the bike rides/stops in dry conditions..... i don't plan on riding in the rain on the slicks that came with due to the fear of putting a crack, or much less a SCRATCH on my new SS... and the weather here in japan is still freezing and wet... can't wait to see your reviews on those koolstops though! good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Helitech said:


> i gotta look into those koolstops..... hahahah! but I'm hesitant to change stuff up since i generally like how the bike rides/stops in dry conditions..... i don't plan on riding in the rain on the slicks that came with due to the fear of putting a crack, or much less a SCRATCH on my new SS... and the weather here in japan is still freezing and wet... can't wait to see your reviews on those koolstops though! good luck on your hunt!


Helitech, where in Japan are you? I live in central Tokyo.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm stationed on NAF Atsugi.. In Ayase/yomato area


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Helitech said:


> I'm stationed on NAF Atsugi.. In Ayase/yomato area


If you haven't already, you should check out the Tokyo Cycling Club forum for semi-organized group rides, and local info.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

How is Japan? Ive always wanted to visit.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Helitech said:


> its nice over here... people are nice... a lot to see... but I'm not gonna lie, i can't wait to get back to san diego and her year-round riding weather.... especially now that i own a serious road bike hahahah



Yeah thats what i like about FL.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

its nice over here... people are nice... a lot to see... but I'm not gonna lie, i can't wait to get back to san diego and her year-round riding weather.... especially now that i own a serious road bike hahahah


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Helitech said:


> i gotta look into those koolstops..... hahahah! but I'm hesitant to change stuff up since i generally like how the bike rides/stops in dry conditions..... i don't plan on riding in the rain on the slicks that came with due to the fear of putting a crack, or much less a SCRATCH on my new SS... and the weather here in japan is still freezing and wet... can't wait to see your reviews on those koolstops though! good luck on your hunt!


I believe your bike came with Shimano pads which are very good, IMO. The Tektro ones don't have enough stopping power.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> How is Japan? Ive always wanted to visit.


If you love cycling in the mountains, then Japan is a great place to be! The women are pretty damn good too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Yamabushi said:


> If you love cycling in the mountains, then Japan is a great place to be! The women are pretty damn good too! :thumbsup:


Good point!


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I believe your bike came with Shimano pads which are very good, IMO. The Tektro ones don't have enough stopping power.


Great! I was happy with the way the shimano's stopped the bike... Just kinda scared to try them in wet conditions especially since this is the most expensive bike I've ever bought hahaha


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

So today i took a 10.3 mile ride around my neighborhood today and i must say that these kool stop pads work WAY better then the ones that came on it.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

^^ great news!!! glad you're happy with the pads!


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

Woot woot


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Switchblade906 said:


> So today i took a 10.3 mile ride around my neighborhood today and i must say that these kool stop pads work WAY better then the ones that came on it.


Glad to hear it, mate!


----------

